

How To Make A Really Bad Career Decision - Garbage
http://blogs.forbes.com/work-in-progress/2011/01/19/how-to-make-a-really-bad-career-decision/

======
milhous
And what makes it even worse is if the decision is made out of desperation
because they're not able to weigh other competing offers.

